# Food Safety News Thu 7/23/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 23, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 7/23/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Bats and maybe some scaly anteaters likely caused COVID-19 pandemic and they could do it again*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 23, 2020 12:05 am An article published Wednesday in the American Journal of Tropical Medicine and Hygiene by eminent scientists suggests naturally infected bats and scaly anteaters called pangolins in Asia and Southeast Asia likely caused the COVID-19 pandemic. “The specific mechanism for how it emerged in humans remains unknown,” say the authors. “Nevertheless, a large body of... Continue Reading

*Food and drink worth $40 million seized in Operation Opson*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 23, 2020 12:03 am More than $40 million worth of potentially dangerous food and drink has been seized in an operation coordinated by Europol and Interpol. Operation Opson IX dismantled 19 organized crime groups and led to the arrest of 407 people worldwide. About 12,000 tons of illegal and harmful products were confiscated but results were at least partially... Continue Reading

*Consumer Reports: ‘One Health Certified’ label is meaningless, misleading*
By Guest Contributor on Jul 23, 2020 12:02 am Opinion By Brian Ronholm and Charlotte Vallaeys Upon conducting a review of the “One Health Certified” label for meat and poultry products, Consumer Reports has determined that this label is essentially meaningless and should be ignored by consumers. In addition to being confusing and misleading, the label represents the equivalent of a participation trophy for... Continue Reading

*Experts set out plans to tackle foodborne parasites in Asia*
By News Desk on Jul 23, 2020 12:00 am The first sets of food safety risk communication and country-specific action plans to tackle the significant public health problem of foodborne parasites have been identified in Asia. They were discussed at a regional meeting to accelerate prevention and control of neglected foodborne parasitic zoonoses in certain Asian countries in 2018 with a focus on foodborne... Continue Reading


----------

